# Le Champion CF versus Ti: Who can speak first hand?



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

Can anyone speak first hand on the ride quality between the two Le Champions, CF versus Ti "first hand"? 

In other words, who has both and can give an honest opinion?


----------

